# Freedom 45 Center Cockpit



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

Posted this same question in the wrong forum yesterday
Does anyone have experience with these unique boats?
Obviously they were designed to be easy to sail, especially by one person, but what about their performance and pointing ability? What about light to moderate wind?
Thanks


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I didn't sail freedom 45, however I spent quite a lot of time on Freedom 36 (modern single mast boat) Latest generation of Freedoms from late 80-s to 2000 will sail well at any point. Also they better thought out boats than cheaper mass production boats of same era.


----------



## jlodolce (Feb 25, 2008)

*Freedom sailboats*

I do not have experience with a Freedom 45 CC, but I have 5 years of experience with my 1995 Freedom 40/40, which is similar. She is a very solid boat. Fast. Easy to sail. The main is big and takes some getting used to. We have learned to reef whenever we think about it, not because it can't handle the wind, but it is more comfortable reefed in wind over 20 kts. She is very high quality design. I have no regrets for purchasing her. You may want to contact Geoffrey Schultz of the Blue Jacket who has over 40,000 miles on his Freedom 40/40. Geoff Schultz's BlueJacket Sailing Site


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Back in January 2010, I looked at 3 of them. One in RI and 2 in FL. Never sailed on one though.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out the effort required to raise the sails. I looked at one [ I think it was a 45 but could have been a 44 ] Anyway the owner had fitted a power winch because of the effort required to raise sail.

Also be aware that there have been several mast failures.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, 
I ended up passing on the boat for a number of reasons, the biggest was the lack of a generator and AC.


----------



## lewharve (Apr 17, 2002)

Bowedtoothdoc said:


> Posted this same question in the wrong forum yesterday
> Does anyone have experience with these unique boats?
> Obviously they were designed to be easy to sail, especially by one person, but what about their performance and pointing ability? What about light to moderate wind?
> Thanks


we just closed on a freedom 45 cc. I just went on faith of what they said about the boat


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the club. There is a great owners site here in case you've not already found it FreedomYachts.org • Index page


----------



## Naessj (Aug 8, 2013)

lewharve said:


> we just closed on a freedom 45 cc. I just went on faith of what they said about the boat


I am also looking at a Freedom CC 44, 1993. What is your experience so far with your new boat?


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, welcome to the niche club of Freedom lovers, if you should decide to pull the trigger. I love my 38. A friend is still kicking himself for not buying a 45 a few years back that had come on the market just after he had decided on another boat. They seem to be well-built, reasonably priced, and easily sailed. They're not a true blue boat, but they're all over the world. What more could you want?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Great sailing boat by a great designer. You did good.


----------



## art (Mar 27, 2017)

We have been cruising on our Freedom 45 CC for almost 3 years and what a fantastic boat. Going from one island paradise to the next, we usually sail with a few other boats...and almost always reach our destination first...even beating larger cruising boats! Because the boat is so stable and fast, we also get there rested. I'm the wife and new to sailing and feel very comfortable sailing her on my own, she just handles so well. But what also is fantastic is her space below, just amazing. I love it when we have people over and they come below, everyone is just shocked with the room and storage we have...especially if they know we sail fast as well! Just love our Freedom 45CC! Feel so lucky!


----------



## Calmwater (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello - so in a post from 2013 I see you have purchased a Freedom 45.... can you share your experience with her? Pros, cons?.... I’m looking for a CC boat at this size but never sailed on a Freedom.... I’m racing and sailing for many years on 28-42’ boats - currenly my racing boat is a Farr 40 - great racer, will never be a cruiser... 🙂. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

By Freedom 45 I assume you mean the Mull design and not the Pedrick design which had a very limited production run as I understand it. 

These were very nice designs that perform well and were reasonably well built. Mull was a very creative designer whose boats generally were well behaved and performance oriented. 

There are some serious potential negatives on these boats. Like most of the TPI boats of that era these boats had balsa cored hulls that were notorious for having core rot issues. I assisted two separate friends who had different model Freedoms of this era surveyed and had to walk away from the deal due to significant core delamination. 

The next issue is the carbon fiber freestanding spars. Carbon fiber is a fatigue prone material and 10-15 years ago there was discussion that the boats that had harder use were beginning to have problems with this issue. I have not heard much about this lately, but this is a more serious problem these days since the company that made those spars is no longer in business and the cost to build one custom could be more than the value of the boat. (Probably not the case on the 45 as much as smaller Freedoms) 

The final issue is windage of the spar in heavy air. A delivery skipper friend described taking multiple knockdowns under bare poles that he ascribed to the windage of the spars. His position was that you could take a headsails off a furler in a heavy blow but there was nothing to do with a fat mast. He also complained that they could not fly a storm jib and trisail (or deep reefed mainsail) and heave to. 

Jeff


----------



## Calmwater (Aug 5, 2018)

Jeff_H said:


> By Freedom 45 I assume you mean the Mull design and not the Pedrick design which had a very limited production run as I understand it.
> 
> These were very nice designs that perform well and were reasonably well built. Mull was a very creative designer whose boats generally were well behaved and performance oriented.
> 
> ...


****
Thanks Jeff for the wise feedback. 
Yes, it is a F45CC Gerry Mull design. Original owner 1990, lightly used for local LI sound cruising. No delamination (that was tested even before I got on deck...)
The carbon fiber spar question is of concern. I think the company originally making the spar is doing now wind generators towers blades - but will check the details for sure.

Reefing/furling questions are definitely my main concern. I have discussed that with few Freedom 42-45 global cruising owners and they have all, more or less, confirmed the same tactics - reefing at 15-20 kts to 2nd reef (or third, if you expect an increase) - although they also mentioned they had no issues at all with a full main at steady 20 kts. The headsail is already quite small and there is a special furler arrangement to furl it (not with the standard head stay extrusions) - it is to replace the original camber spar that is a bit problematic to handle in a changing weather conditions.

All in all - still studying the situation. Also against a Moody 42 and Beneteau 44...

Many thanks!


----------

